

The Pirate Bay down after police raid in Stockholm Sweden today Dec 9 - draugadrotten
http://www.smp.se/nyheter/tt_inrikes/it-razzia-hopkopplas-med-pirate-bay(4564961).gm

======
draugadrotten
Google link to English translation:

[https://translate.google.se/translate?sl=sv&tl=en&js=y&prev=...](https://translate.google.se/translate?sl=sv&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=sv&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fhd.se%2Finrikes%2F2014%2F12%2F09%2Fit-
razzia-hopkopplas-med-pirate%2F&edit-text=&act=url)

